# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Ամուսիններից մեկի բաժանում` երեխայի հիվանդության պատճառով

## VisTolog

Երևի թե շատ տարածված իրավիճակ է, երբ ամուսիններից մեկը, տեսնելով, որ իր երեխան ունի առողջական լուրջ պրոբլեմներ... բաժանվում են.
Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում այս երևույթին.

----------


## ivy

> Երևի թե շատ տարածված իրավիճակ է, երբ ամուսիններից մեկը, տեսնելով, որ իր երեխան ունի առողջական լուրջ պրոբլեմներ... բաժանվում են.
> Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում այս երևույթին.


Ամուսիններից մե՞կը: Նման դեպքերում բաժանվողը սովորաբար տղամարդն է լինում: Երբ աշխատում էի դպրոցում, հաճախ էի հանդիպում այդպիսի քանդված ընտանիքների: Ինչպե՞ս պիտի վերաբերվեմ... Իհարկե, մեղք են թե կինը, թե առավել ևս` երեխան: Բայց ի՞նչ կարող ես անել. ամեն մարդու խղճի ու բարոյականության հարցն է:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ամուսիններից մե՞կը:


Մեծ մասամդ տղամարդիկ: ՈՒղղակի ես մոր բաժանմանն էլ եմ հանդիպել, դրա համար գրեցի  :Jpit:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

:Shok:  Առաջի անգամ եմ նման բան լսում , չեմ կարծում որ դա տարածվածա Վիստուլ ջան, ես կասեի նույնիսկ ընդհակառակը միավորում է զույգերին իրենց համընդհանուր ցավի շուրջ, ինչքան մարդ մարդ պիտի չլինի, որ լքի իր հիվանդ երեխային ու զույգընկերոջը........ :Dntknw:

----------


## ivy

> Առաջի անգամ եմ նման բան լսում , չեմ կարծում որ դա տարածվածա Վիստուլ ջան, ես կասեի նույնիսկ ընդհակառակը միավորում է զույգերին իրենց համընդհանուր ցավի շուրջ, ինչքան մարդ մարդ պիտի չլինի, որ լքի իր հիվանդ երեխային ու զույգընկերոջը........


Ցավոք, բավականին տարածված է....

----------


## VisTolog

> Ցավոք, բավականին տարածված է....


Ճիշտա ասոում Յոժ.

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ եմ առաջին անգամ լսում, որ ծնողի՝ երեխայի հիվանդության պատճառով ամուսնուց/կնոջից բաժանվելը տարածված երևույթ է...  :Shok:  Ու նույնիսկ մտածում եմ՝ էստեղ ախր ի՞նչ քննարկելու թեմա կա. ի՞նչ է, նման երևույթին լավ վերաբերվողնե՞ր էլ կան։  :Shok:   :Bad:

----------


## varduuhi

> Առաջի անգամ եմ նման բան լսում , չեմ կարծում որ դա տարածվածա Վիստուլ ջան, ես կասեի նույնիսկ ընդհակառակը միավորում է զույգերին իրենց համընդհանուր ցավի շուրջ, ինչքան մարդ մարդ պիտի չլինի, որ լքի իր հիվանդ երեխային ու զույգընկերոջը........


Իհարկե միավորում է, իմ սեփական փորձից եմ ասում: :Ok:  Էդպիսի պահերին զույգերը ավելի շատ են զգում մեկը մյուսի կարիքը, իսկ երեխան իրեն ավելի ապահով ու պաշտպանված է զգում ծնողների կողքին:

----------


## Կաթիլ

Իմ շրջապատում նույնպես տարածված ՉԷ այդ եր?ույթը  :Shok:  ինչպես կարող է մարդն այդքան «ԻՆՉ» լինել, որ դիմի նման քայլի... ցավալի է շատ  :Sad:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Իմ շրջապատում նույնպես տարածված ՉԷ այդ եր?ույթը  ինչպես կարող է մարդն այդքան «ԻՆՉ» լինել, որ դիմի նման քայլի... ցավալի է շատ


Ինչքա՜ն մարդիկ կան, որ *ինչ* են։  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------

